# Hood range insert



## swestswest (Nov 30, 2014)

Hello from Canada, When we moved into our newer home we had no hood insert for the range. We have a blower in the attic. We found this insert broan RMIP 33 in our shed and want to install it. Problem is they require a rough in kit and at 120$ (Canadian and shipping) I wanted to make my own. Until I realised after buying everything that it is a male plug.*

How can I hard wire the thing for lights only (make plug). should I bring Romex through the panel into the existing plug and hard wire it there or make a outlet box on the insert?*

Help. I have attached many pictures including what they want me to buy (rough in kit)

The reason i do not want to buy the rough in is because it is used for power light and blower control. The blower installed is already controlled by a wall unit. The rough in wants a live wire from blower and a 120 wire from wall. I only have 120 from wall. So expensive for just power hook up. I have duct pieces already made. I opened up the unit and maybe can better explain what i hope to do. I want to remove 3 prong plug and hard wire it. What do i do with the other plug, it will be exposed to elements. Should i leave it or unwire it from inside. Weird how they positioned the plugs inside the unit instead of out.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 30, 2014)

Welcome to the site.
There are a couple ways you could do this.
You could install a plug at the wall with a box that you install  into the drywall and clamps there and then make a short extention cord.
Or drill a hole big enough for the wire and wire clamp and just remove the wires from the male and wire them with wire nuts.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dr672ttJY8U[/ame]


----------



## swestswest (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. Think i will drill , insert and wire nut it that way. Guessing its fine to let the blower control and stuff hooked up inside since it wont be powering anything anyways.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 1, 2014)

You also need a clamp to secure and protect the cable thru the hole you drill
http://www.hubbellonline.com/040~Electrical_Systems/.catalogues/.tradeselectEnglish/D-Fittings.pdf


----------



## swestswest (Dec 1, 2014)

Thank you that is exactly what I went to get for the job. Really appreciate the guidance.


----------

